# "Awaiting payment"



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

I just wanted to notify you all that *"Awaiting payment"* does not mean that you haven't paid or that it hasn't registered your payment. It's simply the default state before an order is processed according to the ShopTemp team. If you are concerned about the amount of time, remember that it is still a weekend and that pertains to different business hours.


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

=) that puts my mind at ease


----------



## ZPE (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm leading on from the other thread. I have shopped at other e-stores before based in China but never had this problem before when I placed an order in the weekend many months back. I hope you're right though and that once the payment is processed, the website stops re-directing me to Paypal...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't worry, your orders should be confirmed and hopefully shipped by Monday afternoon (though don't expressly take that to mean monday afternoon in your particular time zone, since it varies).


----------



## ZPE (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance Ace Gunman, appreciate it.


----------



## tajio (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine is saying nothing like that. I got a email from Shoptemp about my order and it says the order is still to be finalized after I pay!? I've already given payment. It says "Completed" on Paypa!?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> Mine is saying nothing like that. I got a email from Shoptemp about my order and it says the order is still to be finalized after I pay!? I've already given payment. It says "Completed" on Paypa!?


Your order being "completed", I believe, is the step directly before shipping.


----------



## tajio (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> tajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, but what about the part where still think that I have not paid? I've already sent a support ticket but I understand that it is Sunday so I will not expect a reply anytime soon from them today.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait it thinks you haven't paid AND it says its completed? Now that's a new one.


----------



## Psy-Phi (Apr 11, 2010)

After making the payment through paypal, the site still reads you haven't paid yet, and takes you to paypal automatically to make the payment.  But if you log-in to paypal separately and look at your payment history you'll see the payment to that same email address/person as complete.  

That's what he means.  At least, that's what's going on with mine.  It's not a very good system if it requires input from the person who gets paid to go to the site and change it to completed (which is what it kind of seems like since it hasn't automatically said completed).

I'll give it until I get home from work on Monday.  Because that will be Tuesday in Hong Kong.  If it's not complete I'm canceling payment through paypal until they talk to me.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

Psy-Phi said:
			
		

> After making the payment through paypal, the site still reads you haven't paid yet, and takes you to paypal automatically to make the payment.  But if you log-in to paypal separately and look at your payment history you'll see the payment to that same email address/person as complete.
> 
> That's what he means.  At least, that's what's going on with mine.  It's not a very good system if it requires input from the person who gets paid to go to the site and change it to completed (which is what it kind of seems like since it hasn't automatically said completed).
> 
> I'll give it until I get home from work on Monday.  Because that will be Tuesday in Hong Kong.  If it's not complete I'm canceling payment through paypal until they talk to me.


What's happening is that on the paypal end, the payment is completed. However on the shops end, the people handling the orders need to confirm that that payment has been made. But since they don't work regular hours on the weekend, that payment has never been manually altered to "completed". It will be when regular business hours resume.

They need to verify that a payment has been made before they can sign off on the shipping guys moving forward with shipping it out, but they aren't there at the moment to do that.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Psy-Phi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm this as it happened to me, my order was marked as Refunded, so i sent them a ticket and i received an e-mail saying my order was marked incorrectly by one of the staff, and that my order status has been corrected.


----------



## Psy-Phi (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Psy-Phi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand that, which is why I'll give them until Tuesday morning for them and Monday evening for me.  Right now it's about 6AM, Monday in Hong Kong.

EDIT: And it's just been completed.  Updating to let anyone with any worry know that while it may take a while on the weekends it gets done quick when they're back in the office.


----------



## ZPE (Apr 13, 2010)

Just posting to confirm that this 'problem' has been dealt with by the ShopTemp staff and they changed the order to Complete then to Shipped around the same time. Don't have that re-directing problem any more, just gotta wait and hope the item shows up in two weeks time.


----------



## TSPhoenix (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay, so what should I do if it says "Awaiting payment" and I'm not actually sure if the payment phase of the checkout actually worked? No money has been taken or held from my bank/cc account. Should I just contact ShopTemp to ask what the actual status on my order is?

I used the AK2i discount voucher which is gone now so I really don't want to reorder and pay over $15 more.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## xakota (Apr 15, 2010)

"Awaiting payment" kind of sounds unfriendly when it takes so long. If there's an option to I'd probably change that to "Processing" like the other sites do. I was really freaked out when i was billed and it still said "Awaiting payment".


----------



## Psy-Phi (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow...I know I paid for it UPS shipping, but I just received my AK2i.  I didn't expect to see it until Friday or perhaps Monday.  A little rocky at first, as trusting any shady stores from Asia is but I see why you guys vouch for the place.  This isn't a shady site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will be buying more stuff from them.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 25, 2010)

EDIT : nvm, problem sollved!


----------

